# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  She Has No Head: 10 Badass Comic Book Weapons

## CBR News

Kelly Thompson examines ten of the most badass comic book weapons ever wielded by female comic book heroes.


_Full article here._

----------


## gwhh

That was some cool stuff. .

----------


## Arvandor

Missed out a few. Notably the Witchblade and Elektra's Sais.

----------

